# Scrap or Collectible



## Crosswire3 (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a few lots listed on eBay...all from a cool old collection. Open to comments and offers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332557874085
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232668351407
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232668351905
https://www.ebay.com/itm/332557873992
https://www.ebay.com/itm/332557874308


----------



## arty_glass (Feb 19, 2018)

Lot #5 IR Emitters. Hard to tell how many. Do you have quantity or weight?

Thanks


----------



## Crosswire3 (Feb 19, 2018)

They are indeed IR emitters (tested a few with NV monocular) and the lot weighs 13oz.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 19, 2018)

Crosswire3 said:


> They are indeed IR emitters (tested a few with NV monocular) and the lot weighs 13oz.




That’s nice if you have the night vision equipment I guess. You can also just use the camera on your cell phone to test infrared devices, since CCD camera chips are sensitive to infrared. Makes it handy if you want to for example, test to see if your TV remote control is really working or could have dead batteries? Point it into the camera and when you press a button you can see the infrared LED flashing a bluish white light.

Macfixer01


----------

